# vw Jetta mk3 I need to find a short throw shifter but I can’t find any



## Dexfunn (10 mo ago)

I have a 1998 vw Jetta mk3 2.8 vr6 and I want a short throw shifter but I can’t find any ,can anyone help?


----------



## Whisker (7 mo ago)

Used Neuspeed units pop up every now and again. But if you are replacing the shift box, which would be required to install the Neuspeed unit, why not upgrade to a mk4 shift box/cables? Sooo much better. Fwiw, DieselGeek has shifter related bushings galore to help rebuild your stock unit or any unit for that matter if you want to shore it up for now.

Mk4 shift box swap does require you also swap the shift tower from a 02J because the cables/ends are different than mk3. It’s not nearly as hard as it sounds and you can use ANY mk4 shift box from ANY of those cars five speed or six speed, they are all the same shift box. As for the shift tower, I believe those are all the same from whatever 02J, whether it’s TDI, VR6, 2.0. Think junkyard. Anyone confirm this about the shift tower?

I loved my Neuspeed unit and wish I never sold the mk3 GTI that had it on there. Neuspeed sourced new OEM shift boxes, disassembled and modified them for the shorter throw.

I put a new polo shifter in a B4 Passat once (polo box works for mk3 as well) and it was freakin awesome even without short shift kit. I did cut the length of the shifter to my liking and threaded it to use og b4 shift knob. Also, fwiw, this car was a diesel and I replaced the grenaded stock transmission with a 02J diesel gearbox. Slightly different gear set but it worked great. Good luck!


----------



## 88 vw gli (Jul 7, 2012)

Not sure if you already got one, but I am pretty sure I have one in the garage. Let me look and I'll get back to you.


----------

